

An SOS to Silicon Valley - bootload
http://www.forbes.com/2008/10/09/mitra-economy-mess-tech-enter-cx_sm_1010economy.html?partner=yahootix

======
alecco
As a foreigner, the problem I see with Silicon Valley is the US-centric
business models. A typical web page engine and backend has English and US-
dollar so hardwired the standard solution is to just open up a separate store
on each country from ground up.

Typical issues are pricing, product listing and descriptions, data transfer
interfaces, APIs, and sales tax calculation. Something that should take a day
of work to do often ends in "we can't do it without affecting the main site
negatively."

The irony is many of the Valley's entrepreneurs are foreign themselves.

